# For strings



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fsyfoperarczi


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fkoncer121


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

interesting. it's like a dance with a scarecrow in the moonlight while the pumpkin monsters watch.

you should try musescore. it's free and has better quality sounds than that system.

you can also import a midi and it shows an editable score.


----------

